# no use trying



## pins and needles

"there is no use trying; one can't believe impossible things"
How do you translate that to Turkish?

Thank you.


----------



## Berna.

''Denemenin bir faydası yok, imkansız şeylere inanılmaz ki''


----------



## pins and needles

teşekkürler


----------



## Berna.

rica ederim


----------



## KyLé90

pins and needles said:


> "there is no use trying; one can't believe impossible things"
> 
> How do you translate that to Turkish?
> 
> Thank you.


 
it's no use -> Bi' faydasi yok. 

there is no use trying -> Denemenin bir faydasi/yarari yok. 

one can't believe impossible things ->  imkansiz seylere inanamaz. ( One -> Somebody. )


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

KyLé90 said:


> it's no use -> Bi' faydasi yok.
> 
> there is no use trying -> Denemenin bir faydasi/yarari yok.
> 
> one can't believe impossible things ->  imkansiz seylere inanamaz. ( One -> Somebody. )



I object you on the point that "imkânsız şeylere inanamaz" means "one can't believe impossible things".


The previous attempt to translate this English phrase to Turkish offers a very good translation, while this one of yours does not meet the meaning conveyed in the original version.


----------



## macrotis

a liberal translation:

_boşuna deneme_ (ya da, _hiç kafanı yorma_), _imkansız şeylere kimse inanmaz_.


----------

